# Taking food on plane???



## LisaH (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a stupid question and hope you guys can help me...

I will be in LA area the next few days and would like to bring some BBQ ribs & tri tip home from Wood Ranch BBQ. If they pack them well, is it OK to carry them onto the airplane? I love it last time when I went there and would like DH and son to try them  Of course I will make sure there is no excessive liquid (BBQ sauce)...


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

As long as your package doesn't contain liquids you should be fine. Keep the package so it can be inspected by TSA if necessary. Just to be sure I'd ask the TSA on arrival in LA. 

I was in the San Antonio airport in Dec. This woman was trying to bring some food items through security. It was some guacamole, salsa, etc. She was pretty upset because they wouldn't let her take it through. She claimed to have been through security there with the same items numerous times in the past. They told her it has to be able to hold it's shape without a container, thus the guacamole counts as a liquid.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 26, 2010)

Any chance you could check it?  Or be prepared to check it?  Maybe bring a small cooler?

It makes sense that you should be able to carry it on but the TSA doesn't always make sense.

Deb


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 26, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> ...TSA doesn't always make sense.



They might say that the bones could be sharpened into a weapon,
or classify any discernable BBQ sauce as a liquid.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you all!!!



DebBrown said:


> Any chance you could check it?  Or be prepared to check it?  Maybe bring a small cooler?
> 
> It makes sense that you should be able to carry it on but the TSA doesn't always make sense.
> 
> Deb



Good idea! I will bring some big ziplog bags and grocery bags and prepare to check-in, just in case...




Talent312 said:


> They might say that the bones could be sharpened into a weapon,
> or classify any discernable BBQ sauce as a liquid.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 27, 2010)

When we brought meat to St. John, we double wrapped it in large freezer bags, then placed them in a soft-sided cooler pictured below, along with a couple of ice mats. We packed it right in with our clothes. It was still frozen solid when we arrived at our destination 15 hours later.  I'm certain this method would keep refrigerated items cold enough for consumption. 

http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=1048&CatCode=LUNC&q=
http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=479&CatCode=LUNC&q=

We bought all these items at Target, BTW.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 27, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> When we brought meat to St. John, we double wrapped it in large freezer bags, then placed them in a soft-sided cooler pictured below, along with a couple of ice mats. We packed it right in with our clothes. It was still frozen solid when we arrived at our destination 15 hours later.  I'm certain this method would keep refrigerated items cold enough for consumption. .



How funny! Is meat that expensive on St. John?? Seems like I could do the same with cheese to Fiji - as we've stayed in the Matamucas and found a severe lack of dairy there.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can't get anything that's frozen through TSA. I tried taking a frozen water bottle twice and never got through. Don't know how frozen meat would make it if just plain ice wouldn't.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 27, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> How funny! Is meat that expensive on St. John?? Seems like I could do the same with cheese to Fiji - as we've stayed in the Matamucas and found a severe lack of dairy there.



Dairy is hard everywhere!  I'm going to start packing my own cottage cheese.  

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

KevJan said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't get anything that's frozen through TSA. I tried taking a frozen water bottle twice and never got through. Don't know how frozen meat would make it if just plain ice wouldn't.



Water is a frozen liquid - meat is a solid.  Liquids are not allowed except 3.4 oz. or less in the 1 qt. baggie.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 27, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> We bought all these items at Target, BTW.



I love Target!! Seriously they have everything you'll ever need and plenty of stuff you'll never need.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 28, 2010)

This topic reminds me of the time we brought two mesquite-chicken subs from a Quiznos stand on-board, and ate them while still warm, shortly after take-off. Our nearby passengers and flight attendant were envious.


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 28, 2010)

*Freeze everything TAKE everything*



LisaRex said:


> When we brought meat to St. John, we double wrapped it in large freezer bags, then placed them in a soft-sided cooler pictured below, along with a couple of ice mats. We packed it right in with our clothes. It was still frozen solid when we arrived at our destination 15 hours later.  I'm certain this method would keep refrigerated items cold enough for consumption.
> 
> http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=1048&CatCode=LUNC&q=
> http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=479&CatCode=LUNC&q=
> ...



We have been doing this for some time now (10 years)..We always check in the bag!! This way we don't have to deal with the security issues that come along with carry ons.......one time we got this box from the grocery store that they receive their LIVE LOBSTERS in (printed large red letters on the outside of the box)these boxes that Styrofoam on all sides about one inch thick.....We took that box to the Bahamas..........Everyone wanted to come to our place for dinner............(in the box was all our essentials,  meats, milk, cheese even lettuce...cause I had the room in the box)......everything was perfect when we got there and saved us a ton...We shopped around their stores and didn't like what we saw so we started packing everything from home..


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 28, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> How funny! Is meat that expensive on St. John?? Seems like I could do the same with cheese to Fiji - as we've stayed in the Matamucas and found a severe lack of dairy there.



An 8 pack of granola bars was $6.99.  A bag of iceburg lettuce was $7.99.  A bottle of salad dressing was $7.99.  The only thing cheap in St. John is liquor, which is cheaper than milk. Besides, the quality of our beef on the mainland is just so much better than anywhere in the Caribbean.  

I don't take meat to Hawaii because they raise cows on Maui, and I'll gladly fork over 25% more for the convenience.  But 100% more? For that scrawny chicken? Move over, bikini.  I'm packing my own!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 28, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I was in the San Antonio airport in Dec. This woman was trying to bring some food items through security. It was some guacamole, salsa, etc. She was pretty upset because they wouldn't let her take it through. She claimed to have been through security there with the same items numerous times in the past. They told her it has to be able to hold it's shape without a container, thus the guacamole counts as a liquid.



I saw a lady giving up her jars of homemade apple butter. She was very sad. 

I thought about asking if I could have it. I could have easily gone to my car with it and made it back through security in time. :rofl: 

Sheila


----------



## brother coony (Jan 28, 2010)

Just came back from LA Jan. 4 and brought 2lbs of hot Links sasauge in carry on thru security, agent Did open my ziplock bag and look, I ask him why, and he stated that I had them in colored ziplock, told me next time place them in clear ziplock, any Island that we go to that that does not raised cows, we bring frozen steakes, never a problem so far,
 for the past 5 years we also make our lunch and bring on the plane, along with small wooden spoons and forks we found on a trip to Jamaica 
have never brought liquid, bring our frozen meat in insulated leak proof bags in our check bags


----------



## brigechols (Jan 28, 2010)

brother coony said:


> Just came back from LA Jan. 4 and brought 2lbs of hot Links sasauge in carry on thru security, agent Did open my ziplock bag and look, I ask him why, and he stated that I had them in colored ziplock, told me next time place them in clear ziplock, any Island that we go to that that does not raised cows, we bring frozen steakes, never a problem so far,
> for the past 5 years we also make our lunch and bring on the plane, along with small wooden spoons and forks we found on a trip to Jamaica
> have never brought liquid, bring our frozen meat in insulated leak proof bags in our check bags



Love the idea of packing frozen meat! Must do that for our upcoming trip to Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

There is no reason to take meat to Hawaii - Hawaii is part of the US and it has Costco and Safeway and other major grocery stores.  It simply isn't necessary and with the extra baggage charges, it could very well cost you more than simply buying it there.

Plus - Have you ever thought about what happens to lost luggage with meat packed in it?


----------



## brigechols (Jan 28, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There is no reason to take meat to Hawaii - Hawaii is part of the US and it has Costco and Safeway and other major grocery stores.  It simply isn't necessary and with the extra baggage charges, it could very well cost you more than simply buying it there.
> 
> Plus - Have you ever thought about what happens to lost luggage with meat packed in it?



Um, I know that Hawaii is part of the US but thanks for the reminder  With elite status on my airline of choice, I do not pay extra baggage charges. For our family and circumstances, taking frozen meat to another state is an option I will consider.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry - I didn't phrase that very well - what I meant is that it may make sense to take meat to countries where you can't get good meat, but that isn't the case in Hawaii.  Why would you take frozen meat?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 28, 2010)

A quick report: bought the beef ribs and tri tip at the Wood Ranch in Aguora Hills. They were packed in plastic containers with lids. Drove to LAX and returned the rental car. 

The 1 gallon-ziplog bag was not big enough to close. Fortunately the lid seems to fit very tight, so I took a chance and put the containers in ziplog bags then in the thick plastic shopping bag. Put them in my luggage. The security screener asked me to open the luggage and did a few wipe tests, then let me go.

Arrived at home around 6:40pm. opened luggage and there was no leak! Reheated them for dinner. Delicious! If any of you are in LA area, please check out this chain restaurants.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 29, 2010)

When I go to NC I always get some Smithfield shredded pork to bring back.  I buy it the day before, and freeze it.  I have never had any problems, well except for those who want to keep and eat it.  
You can't take water bottles because they are frozen water or possibly some other liquid.   
Darlene


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2010)

LisaH said:


> The security screener asked me to open the luggage and did a few wipe tests, then let me go.



I'm surprised the security guy didn't tell you that he'd have to do a taste test, like they said to me in Amsterdam when seeing my bag full of Belgian chocolates.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 31, 2010)

DW had a question I couldn't answer. On the way back from Hawaii, we noticed they were taking apples, bananas and such but pineapples were allowed through. Something special about them which makes them safer than other fruits?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 1, 2010)

Htoo0 said:


> DW had a question I couldn't answer. On the way back from Hawaii, we noticed they were taking apples, bananas and such but pineapples were allowed through. Something special about them which makes them safer than other fruits?



Pineapples are grown on Maui.  So if they're properly labeled, they allow them to be taken home.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Be sure to check the countries website about what you can bring in*

As an example, here is the website for Cayman Island Customs

http://www.caymanislandscustoms.com/index.html


I click on "animal, plant and meat restrictions"

Meat and Meat Products


REQUIREMENTS ON ENTRY:

Importation of meat and meat products for consumption would *legally require an accompanied Certificate of Wholesomeness from the country of origin, irrespective of the type of meat. Such certification must be issued by the competent Government Authority that is responsible for the inspection of meats in the country. Meats are permitted only from a specific list of approved countries *and conditions may be specific to a particular country or group of countries; meats from other countries or regions are prohibited. Carcasses of endangered species intended for consumption are prohibited.

However,* small quantity of meats (up to 25Ibs.) arriving in passengers baggage from the approved countries may be permitted without an accompanied Certificate of Wholesomeness, if such meats are pre-wrapped under a brand name and has the Official Seal of Inspection of the country's Meat Inspection Authority. *Secondly, if such small quantities of meats were purchased from a licensed shopping outlet and are wrapped by the outlet. Such meats may be permitted entry into these Islands at the discretion of the approved Inspector at the port of entry, providing adequate proof of such purchases from licensed establishments can be provided by the arriving passenger. Game meats of any kind are not exempted from a certification of wholesomeness. 

APPROVED LIST OF COUNTRIES FROM WHICH MEATS CAN BE IMPORTED:

United Kingdom, Northern Ireland - Swine products only are allowed with specific certification, form 5773 EHC.


*USA, Canada, CARICOM States, Australia and New Zealand - all types of approved meats in these countries are allowed*.


Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Honduras -meats of swine and ruminants only are allowed with a proper certificate of inspection. (Boneless meat only from Nicaragua).

I know that in Mexico has restrictions on uncooked pork....when I travel, I try to get meats that are cryopacked rather then just a wrapped supermarket package. It is easier to see the USDA seal if your items are checked on arrival.
We have a rolling cooler that fits in the airline overhead bin. Otherwise we wrap stuff much as stated above and put it in checked luggage. Have never had a problem...and yes Denise, it would REALLY STINK :hysterical:  if they lost the luggage with our food.


----------



## rainguet (Feb 5, 2010)

We live in a small town with only a fair liquor store so we belong to one of the better wine clubs. When we are flying in to a resort we get a case of wine shipped there for them to hold - so far no problems with a mixup but did the same for some prime steaks and sadly they were delivered after we left. We did get a refund however.


----------

